# SONY RX10 MARK IV



## Irishwhistler (Nov 5, 2018)

Aye Mates, 
I  currently own a Sony RX 10 Mark IV,  a SONY A6000, and a Panasonic Lumix DMC - ZS100 and I really like all three cameras.

Anybody else shooting the Sony RX 10 Mark IV and if so, what are your thoughts on the camera?

Cheers,
Mike


----------

